# Colnago Super Restoration



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello all,

Here is a pictorial about a late 80's/early 90's Colnago Super ( or Triomphe ) restoration project.

I bought this frame, in the condition seen on these first 2 pictures... it was oversprayed and the chrome was pitted, dull.


Colnago Super Before por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


Before- Detail por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

A restoration project like this would be difficult and costly to do in Switzerland, so as I had plans to go to Peru for the holidays, and I knew there was possibility to do good quality chrome and paint jobs there I decided to bring it and attempt a full restoration project.

The first step was off course to strip the paint off and clean and remove dirt, ( this was requested by the chrome shop )

The frame was originally blue, and had a thick coat of white and some black oversprayed on.


Remove Paint por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

Cleanup por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

Ready for Chrome por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Next step the Chrome Job, we went to an industrial shop that had an 8 meter Chrome pit, I couldn't take any picture on the shop but here is the frame when I picked it up from there.


Just Chromed por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

Next step, the masking job, we used a heavy duty masking tape and reproduced the same style as used on a Master with the little arrow cutouts on the seatstays.


Masking Job por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Now the paint job.
We chose to apply Automotive grade metallic paint in Gold with a final clear urethane Varnish.
The paint specialist adviced we use a phophate base on the Chrome, so the paint could be applied without having to sand it.

Ready for paint


Ready for the base coat por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


Phosphate base coats ( 3 )


Phosphate base coat on por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

Metallic Gold color coats ( 3 )


Color applied ( Metallic Gold ) por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

we let it dry overnight


Color Ready and drying overnight por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Next step, finishing it with the stickers.


Applying Stickers por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


Stickers Applied por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

we there removed the masking but then I found advice against applying varnish over the chrome, So we did mask it again before the final varnish coat


Masked again and receiving the clear coats por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

We let it dry overnight and the next day we started the build.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Next Step the build.

first remove carefully the masking, the 3 layers of this urethane Varnish are thick and the bring out the shine on that paint.


Removing masking por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

Build was using a full 9 speed Record group, including NOS Mavic Open SUP rims, 3TTT stem and 3TTT TDF handlebars


Build with a full 9 Speed Record Group and NOS Mavic SUP rims por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

Ready for the finishing touches


Built ! por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

isn't she pretty ?


Colnago Super / Record 9 por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

Colnago Super / Record 9 por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

Colnago Super / Record 9 Detail por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Darn nice job! Just beautiful.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Outstanding. Gone are the bike's days of drudgery and servitude. You gave the Nag its life back.


----------



## ffemoeller (May 1, 2012)

Great post! I didn't think I was going to like the gold, but it sure turned out a beautiful classic! That bike is perfection. Wish I could see it in person, and maybe a 40mile trip!


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Salsa, great project and really great result!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the comments 

I did this restoration to give this bike to my nephew, he is starting his bike shop business.

The colour, tyres and saddle where his choice.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job - good to see a nice bike brought back to life - better than new.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I did this restoration to give this bike to my nephew


Very Cool. You were creative and resourceful in doing the job where it costs less. You did a lot of the work yourself AND you are the uncle of the year! That's the kind of uncle I strive to be. 
Beautiful job.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

quikrick1 said:


> Very Cool. You were creative and resourceful in doing the job where it costs less. You did a lot of the work yourself AND you are the uncle of the year! That's the kind of uncle I strive to be.
> Beautiful job.


Thanks, actually we were inspired by you and your beautiful job on that Master Piu

My nephew is the young man seen a bit on those pics, he is student at the university, love bikes and has this idea of a bike shop to help himself through his studies and the start of his professional life.

I had already that beat up frame, so I decided to attempt the restoration and at the same time teach him about classic bikes and mechanics technique during our holidays and like that he has a beautiful Colnago to ride proudly and to display on his little shop.

We are very happy with the results.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa, you are the MAN!!!! Unbelievable job. Questions on the chrome: how much did the chrome job cost? How did you find the chrome shop? What did you mean by 8 meter pit?


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

Very nicely done Salsa. It's got me curious as to when Colnago changed their head tube lug design. What you have is different from what I'm use to seeing; once again, very nicely done.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks

@Ride-Fly
The chrome job was made at and industrial chrome shop, they had an 8 meter chrome pit, so they could do large pieces on it.

@Blue Boy
this one is a late 80's or early 90's Super, so when the Master had taken over as the flagship, hence the different lugs as the 80's Supers.

AFAIK at that time they made 2 models, the Super and The Triomphe, who only differed on the build kit, but the tubeset where the same.

This one was probably a Triomphe, but I have seen Supers from that period that are identical to this one too.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Above and beyond bringing that back from the grave. Well done!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Next time try getting the frame sandblasted to get down to the base metal. It gets the frame completely clean and you avoid using all those chemical solvents.
A local autobody shop did mine for ten dollars!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

The Chrome shop did the sandblasting before the processing


----------

